# Red



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey here's another one i finished working on. Its a cover of the song 'Pieces' by the band RED.

If you haven't yet heard of them i suggest you check them out...rocking stuff.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35K5KDjd8GE

Blessings,

Sam


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

love the way you put that video together.
nice work!


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks puckhead


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY nice man..VERY nice and creative way of doing the video....Good work thinking outside the box..


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

al3d said:


> VERY nice man..VERY nice and creative way of doing the video....Good work thinking outside the box..


Thanks al3d


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool video. Hope that one catches TC's eye and you win.


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

iaresee said:


> Cool video. Hope that one catches TC's eye and you win.


Thanks Ian C.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Sr20DET (Nov 9, 2010)

wow man! that was an awesome way to put the video together. Nice playing and singing too btw.


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

Sr20DET said:


> wow man! that was an awesome way to put the video together. Nice playing and singing too btw.


Hey Sr20DET, 

thanks so much for the kind words Im glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

That was fantastic, can you guesstimate for us how many hours that took to put together?


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

Peter said:


> That was fantastic, can you guesstimate for us how many hours that took to put together?



Thanks Peter! I'm glad you enjoyed it. To be honest the longest part was chopping editing/rendering video. I think the whole process including the playing took me about 9 hours-ish. But i worked on it in chunks.


----------

